# Left pull that comes and GOES



## philopator (Apr 29, 2013)

I have a very strange problem. *Most of the time* my car seems to pull left, especially in the left lane of the highway. I suspect it might have something to do with the tilted road surface (crown?), but it never pulls to the right on any road. Even when driving on the inner city roads, I get a feeling that turning the wheel to the left is a bit easier than turning it to the right. Half a year ago i checked the alignment, and it was ok. Switching front tires with rear tires seemed to help for awhile, but after a month the left pull came back.
Interestingly, sometimes* left pull sometimes disappears for awhile*. Turning the wheel to the right becomes a bit easier. But then, after some time, the *left pull reappears*. In my mind, if something is off, it should stay off, not go back and forth.

I would appreciate any ideas or advice.

Thanks.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Alignment


----------



## cruze01 (Mar 25, 2011)

Its the road, the highways are designed to slope slightly for water runoff. if you're in the right lane the care will probably run true or maybe drift slightly to the right but when your in the left lane it will almost always drift to the left. Every car I've ever owned done this do to the slope in the road.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Its hard to tell unless you feel it or measure it. Step one check tire pressure and tire wear pattern.


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

most dealers can check in the service lane if you need an alignment or not, so it wouldn't hurt to check. I had a brand new cobalt with 3500 miles on it I took it in for an oil change and asked them to check and sure enough it was off


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

philopator said:


> I have a very strange problem. *Most of the time* my car seems to pull left, especially in the left lane of the highway. I suspect it might have something to do with the tilted road surface (crown?), but it never pulls to the right on any road. Even when driving on the inner city roads, I get a feeling that turning the wheel to the left is a bit easier than turning it to the right. Half a year ago i checked the alignment, and it was ok. Switching front tires with rear tires seemed to help for awhile, but after a month the left pull came back.
> Interestingly, sometimes* left pull sometimes disappears for awhile*. Turning the wheel to the right becomes a bit easier. But then, after some time, the *left pull reappears*. In my mind, if something is off, it should stay off, not go back and forth.
> 
> I would appreciate any ideas or advice.
> ...


Cars will sometimes be designed to drift to the edge of the road. Question: are you you left hand (US) or right hand (UK) drive? Also, what happens when you rotate the tires side to side? Does the pull follow the tires?


----------



## philopator (Apr 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> Question: are you you left hand (US) or right hand (UK) drive? Also, what happens when you rotate the tires side to side? Does the pull follow the tires?


It left-hand car (Canada). I have directional (winter) tires so they can be rotated only on the same side. The strange thing is that this pull comes and GOES. I'd understand if it's always the same, but why is it changing?

Thanks.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Either wait until you can put your summer tires back on and test or swap your winter tires for a short period of time to test. Pulls that come and go sound to me like a tire problem.


----------



## philopator (Apr 29, 2013)

obermd said:


> Either wait until you can put your summer tires back on and test or swap your winter tires for a short period of time to test. Pulls that come and go sound to me like a tire problem.


i'm inclined to think the same, but i had this pull problem with my summer tires as well.


----------



## 30 Ounce (Nov 18, 2012)

Maybe the electric power steering needs attention...maybe it's not sensing the center properly.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Is the pull the same weather your foot is hard on or completely off the gas? It could be that something is not tight enough and the strut is moving a little bit causing inconsistent alignment.


----------

